# Comparison Failed



## Clay (Apr 19, 2009)

Small problem - whenever I run 


```
>pkg_version -vIL=
```

I get the following messages:


```
bsdpan-Mail-SpamAssassin-CompiledRegexps-body_0-1.0  !   Comparison failed
bsdpan-Mail-SpamAssassin-CompiledRegexps-body_500-1.0  !   Comparison failed
```

I can remove these with pkg_delete, but whenever I run sa-compile, they are recreated.

Any idea what the problem is and how I can fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2009)

Bsdpan-* packages are installed using CPAN not the ports system, hence it cannot compare with your ports tree.


----------



## Clay (Apr 20, 2009)

Why would they be dumped into /var/db/pkg ?

It looks like sa-compile is dumping them there every time it runs, and I'm not specifying any change from the default behavior.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you use any custom rule sets? They may need them, detect they're not installed and proceeds to install the CPAN modules.

The CPAN modules are installed using a different mechanism, they do however install some info in /var/db/pkg so the modules can be deinstalled using the pkg_tools.

Some info on bsdpan: http://www.perlfoundation.org/colin_smith_extending_bsdpan


----------

